# Ghorgon or Cygor?



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am just starting back into the world of Warhammer and have decided to take a nice cuddly smelly beastman army. Its the sort of army I have never used before so I thought it would be interesting to collect and use. I have no illusions about it being competative but Im not overly worried about that. 

Now the thing is I have recieved the Ghorgon/Cygor box set for a Christmas present and Im a little perplexed about which of these monsters to build for my force. Bear in mind I have not got any other units except for a box set of gors. What advantages does the weaker Cygor have over the Ghorgon? Does the anit magic emphasis make the cygor choice worth while? I love the Cygor model and want to at least get some effect from it it I take one.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ghorgon has T6 and will just blend his way through units until he finds one strong enough to kill him. The ability to regain wounds is a nice bonus as well: if your stuck in a prolonged combat against a unit that can't really hurt you you can start healing wounds while relying on thunderstomp to win you the combat (bit risky if you don't want to lose frenzy)... or especially good if you are fighting a weak unit you'll smash through easily.

I'm not going to pretend lack of bias here...
Cygor bonuses: 
- almost as killy as the ghorgon (S6 but -2A and -2WS but ghost sight gives rerolls most of the time).
- its a move and fire STONE THROWER... for an army with little ranged power what more do you want

Downsides:
- Soul Eater is rubbish... almost to the point of being totally forgettable. Few maged have low Ld or will be away from the general/BSB and even if they do happen to fail then just add an extra dice to each of the spells you want (and don't try for a 25+ super-dwellers or equivalent). I used my ogres against a cygor with a Ld7 butcher; I kept failing the test but still never miscast. It meant I tried for less spells a turn but made each one harder to dispel.
- T5 W5 and its a stone thrower. If you wanted the definition of a bullet magnet I give you the cygor...


Personally I would take the cygor just for giggles: I saw a HE army including a star dragon prince rip apart a beastment army with nothing but the cygor able to counter it: the HE player laughed as for 3 turns the stone scattered... but on the 4th turn it landed dead on, killed the prince and took the dragon down to 1 W. Game changed in the blink of an eye.
Its still not a great choice (thus why you don't see many) as its so expensive and dies incredibly easily but what good is a beastmen army that doesn't have beasts in it?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with T/S.

The Cygor is also, in my opinion, a better looking model.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Realised I've never actually seen the proper cygor model either in pics or IRL (played a really lovely conversion and a few giant proxies)... so I thought I might as well put the pics in here for people to see.
Have to say that the ghorgon is a pretty nice model... but my god I love that cygor.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy.

I'd go with the Ghorgon.
Both are insanely overpriced, however of the two, the Ghorgon is the better one.

Let's ignore the lousy stats; especially the Cygor's Weapon Skill. What does it is that the Cygor is a SHOOTING element in the beastmen army.
The beastmen MUST commit to the battle. Our army is overpriced from 15%-50% in most regards (some exceptions: razorgor, ungor raiders) and these points need to be spent on combat.

Cygor acts as a stone thrower and Stone throwers are wildly innacurate. Not only that, but we don't have access to re-rolls on the shooting. Let's say you hit twice with the stone thrower, is that worth the points? Will this weapon skill 2 oaf make them up in combat?

The Ghorgon, while also overpriced, adds a huge combat threat. Stubborn, good leadership and a good toughness (though lacking any save like most monsters). He can't win games on his own, but can wreak havoc. You can use him to threaten a flank or tear into T3/S3 troops. He's stubborn, and will stick ...even more so near the BSB.
I use him occasionally with a minotaur list. He runs in and smacks things while minos are in another combat. 
Not only that, but if you're feeling risky, 'swallow hole' an enemy character. Yum yum. BSB. It's a safer bet than cygor shooting.

He can fight.
He can hold.

Can the cygor?

also, if you're looking for an alternative model,

MPG made these before GW came out with their models.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

To be honest, both are pretty terrible. 

Ghorgons won't really do jack. Their "eat a model and get wounds back" rule is terrible, and between a low WS and lowish number of attacks they won't really kill anything. Someone said he will tear into s3/t3 troops - well duh. He is an uber-expensive monster. But he will kill maybe 3 plus thunderstomp. You run into a unit with GWs? Kiss your *** goodbye. I would never consider him a huge combat threat. 

Cygors anti-mage rules aren't great either, but are worth something in this world of 8th magichammer. The stone thower is nice. He isn't great in combat, but the ghorgon isn't great either. The WS 2 is more of a drwback defensively then offensively. Anything with WS 5 or more will kick his butt and the ghorgons too. 

And I haven't even said the mandatory "monsters are bad because cannons can one shot them". 

I'd say cygor. But it is choosing between 2 piles of crap. Only because you have combat.


----------

